# The Inventive ENTP (Socionics)



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*By Reuben McNew [ENTp]* 

ENTps are methodically very abstract and thought driven, constantly seeking the pure potentialities of the unseen. They naturally see the big picture as others see it, while actively comparing their own beliefs without bias and consideration to their own personal belief. It is not uncommon for an ENTp to think is his mind 'A man believes this, another believes that ... I see the potentialities of them both, so what is the real deal?' Often an ENTp may logically qualify these abstractions to make personal solutions to problems, though they actively avoid solving logical problems the same as others do. Since they avoid deriving known conclusions, their ideas maintain a unique and personal originality that other may not have considered. ENTps have little loyalty to personal belief and tend abandon old inferior beliefs for newer ones with better potentialities. 

Since they are creative and pensive people, ENTps can not function well in environments that demand their attention to strict schedules or have heavy expectations placed upon them. Structured environments frustrate them and routine demotivates them, causing them to break down from the stress and pressure. However, ENTps function well in environments by which they have been given a 'creative license' to move freely and to exercise their abilities to rationalize, appearing to procrastinate until the last moment to finish tasks. An ENTp does the best work in an unstructured free environment with few prohibitions or restrictions. 

ENTps can have little understanding of the limits of public, personal, and private space, and can irritate others with the way they habitually manage common everyday matters. They can have limited ability to comprehend the amount of time to complete task, and can be generally irresponsible or late on occasion. They can also be very messy, and have a hard time taking care of themselves. They can become so distracted with every day matters, that they lose track of their health. An ENTp may appear to be in a hurry when he or she is not. 

Even though they are extroverts, ENTps may demonstrate a subtle tendency towards reservation. Those who have had problems establishing friendships may manifest a quiet nature and a lack of general outgoingness, one day appearing social and friendly only to be indifferent or avoidant the next. Over a period of time specific social patterns may develop, appearing unfriendly and reserved to some and friendly and open to others. With their sporadic nature, they may unwittingly convince others of a general dislike and social discontentment, even though it is not their intention. Because of this, ENTps feel a need to receive positive emotions more than any other type, and often use their intuitive logic to concoct clever social schemes to gain required social attention; ENTps crave great emotional attention from others. 

ENTps do not readily follow social norms. They do not like to have their independence threatened by unnecessary rules, and they can appear expedient and out-of-place in a society that values any various forms of unnecessary subjugation. While ENTps may have a healthy respect for rules when they are necessary as a guideline or are necessary and good for the well being of people, they do not readily tolerate intentional subjugation to any type of rule or method that they consider to be out-dated or harmful to the well-being of individuals. ENTps tend to look down on people who do so, considering them to be childish and lacking of confidence. 

ENTps are the intuitive protectors of society. They do not want to see people being exploited out of ignorance or to see the unmerciful destruction of individuals for the gain of a chosen few. ENTps want everyone to be strong, independent, and able to stand on their own. They can use their intuitive understanding of situations and their ability to see the internal workings beyond smoke and mirrors, and to warn of danger. However, they can at times see danger where none really exist, which often causes people to not take them seriously. But, ENTps really want the best for others, even in a world that does not really understand them or really cares to for that matter. 

ENTps thrive not in any society that places high value upon any form of systematic consistency, and could be perceived with suspicion. Because of their acute absentmindedness, an ENTp may unintentionally forget what he or she has done throughout the day or mistakenly leave tools and other items where he or she has worked. This forgetting can happen anywhere from a matter of seconds to minutes. When confronted, an ENTp may deny he or she has done something, even a few moments later and when there are witnesses to testify against this fact; generally, most people lack the empathy and insight to understand how anyone can humanly manage under such inconsistent and odd behavior. However, those who have developed a good understanding of ENTps can testify to their faulty memory and forgive and accept them. An ENTp is best left to live in a society that values their greater strengths over their lower flaws. 

Another cause of strife could result by the way in which an ENTp naturally realizes and relays information. If an ENTp fails to absorb all necessary hints and clues about his or her surroundings during a significantly potential or important event, his or her mind could unintentionally distort that information, causing the ENTp to perceive and relay information to others that may not have a complete bearing on reality. However, this is totally natural for an ENTp; their minds can play connect the dots. If a dot is missing, their subconscious fills it for them without telling. However, they tend to often be right more than they are wrong. Regardless of this, the casual observers may discern their own inborn divergent thinking abilities as blatantly dishonest and unreliable reasoning. Although, societies that are more accepting of ENTps tend to be more amazed with the ability than uncertain and condemning. But, this view is merely a matter of perception; honesty and dishonesty has nothing to do with a person's personality type. As people, ENTps can be just as honest or dishonest as any other person of any other type, just so long as they avoid misunderstanding societies upon which can do them any harm. 

ENTps are actually pretty positive people, who enjoy life greatly. Unless circumstances prove it necessary, they rarely find reason to think negatively about people. They seek to accept and to understand people for who they are inside. They do not like to condemn people for their personhood, and they can often be sought out by others for matter of practical solutions to common every day problems. People typically have respect for the intuitive understanding of ENTps towards them and appreciate their loyalty in personal matters. It is not like an ENTp to betray a friend in need. 
ENTp by Function 
Ne: The first function of the ENTp is Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple perspectives, concepts, ideas, and beliefs in order to register into a readily available databank their entirety and the various conscious considerations concerning them as they stand in the abstract theoretical world and in order to derive a global picture of them. However, Ne also maintains an active neutral stance on all of the whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one core belief, concept, or idea, conflicts with any of the other core beliefs, concepts, or ideas it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Ne is an ability to see potential in the most obscure forms and to believe in them. Being an extroverted function, Ne cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

Ni: The seventh function of the this type is Ni. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ENTp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of time, patterns, and simple predictions, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ENTp, Ni truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new beliefs emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified belief system will never interest an ENTp! 

Ti: The second function of the ENTp is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. With this function, it is possible to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of thought, concepts, and ideas in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. Probably the most powerful aspect of Ti is an active ability to remain focused on tenacious analytical or logical task of a specific theme and the ability to break down, refine, and index it into sub classified fields for ready access, assessment, consideration with direction back to the main point or original theme if needed; other important features of this function include the ability to express ideas in the most concise and logical manner that could be implemented to appeal to the logical processes of others. Being an introverted function, Ti has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between an objective mental world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

Te: The eigth function of the this type is Te. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ENTp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current thought, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ENTp, Te truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old thought is and there remains something to be cherished, traditional systematic logic stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of personal logic will never interest an ENTp! 

Se: The third function of the ENTp is Se, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ENTp type thrives in a world of abstract and non-concrete theoretical principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple physical sensations from the eyes, ears, nose, taste and touch in order to register into a readily available databank their entirety and the various conscious considerations concerning them. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include a lack of motive concerning physical activities, lack of discipline, inability to control aggressive tendencies with unexpected outburst or extreme passivity and non-aggressive, pushing others without good reason or not pushing hard enough when needed, sluggishness and irresponsibility, lack of willpower and initiative, breaking down when put under pressure, shutting down during stressful situations, or inability to push talents and abilities. 

Si: The fifth function of the ENTp is Si, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Se function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include experiencing uncontrollable flashbacks of negitive or distorted experiences, obsession with past experiences that seem to have a grip on current reality, having a compulsion to keeping things a certain way because they have a certain familiarity to them, not wanting to change the past, prone to inactivity and unwilling to change since that would mean wrecking or damaging the current and future experience,looking past people or things and walking around with distant and vague look in eye as though unaware of surroundings. 

Fi: The fourth function of the ENTp is Fi, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Since the ENTp type thrives in a world of logical and non-ethical and objective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of emotions, feelings, and moods in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include a disability to understand ones own emotional state as it applies to self and others, difficulty understanding the emotional intentions of other, an inability to comprehend the amount of emotion needed to establish long lasting relationships, loosing interest in associating with people who are either too attentive or non-attentive, not knowing the right thing to say to people to avoid hurting them, accidentally insulting or offending people and not understanding why, and general lack of values or ethics. 

Fe: The sixth function of the ENTp is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Fi function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include a tendency towards sudden outburst that seem negitive and depreciatory to others, prone to thinking negitivly about the way others feel about him or her, concluding that others do not favor him or her without any reason to do so, tendency towards 'poor me' attitudes that just come out of the blue, disliking people without objectivity to do so or atleast giving that impression to others, friendly and tactful one day only to be tactless and unfriendly the next. 

________________________________________ 
Because of the structure of various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ENTp may become confused or undecided between. 


INFp - An ENTp may find him or her self activelly undecided between the INFp type and his or her native ENTp type. Because the sixth function of the ENTp is Fe, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Ti) for that function. When this occurs, an ENTp may have problems deciding between those ethical and logical functions. In even more complex situations, an ENTp may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Te, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the INFp. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Ne or Ni. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you are an ENTp. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you could really be an INFp. 

ENFj - An ENTp may confuse him or her self for a ENFj for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an INFp. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you are probably an ENTp. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you could really be an ENFj. 

ENFp - An ENTp usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ENTp when he or she has decided upon being an extrovert, determined self as a perceiving type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ENTp confusing his or her self for an INFp the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Fe or Fi. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you are probably an ENTp. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you could really be an ENFp. 

INTp - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an INTp in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Ne and Ti, your actual socionics type is either an ENTp if you choose to stay a perceiving type or INTj if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's judging type . On the otherhand, if the above ENTp description does not relate to you and you functionally express Ni and Te, INTp is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.

Source: Ïñèõîëîãèÿ è ñîöèîíèêà :: Ïðîñìîòð òåìû - ENTp


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Even though they are extroverts, ENTps may demonstrate a subtle tendency towards reservation. Those who have had problems establishing friendships may manifest a quiet nature and a lack of general outgoingness, one day appearing social and friendly only to be indifferent or avoidant the next. Over a period of time specific social patterns may develop, appearing unfriendly and reserved to some and friendly and open to others. With their sporadic nature, they may unwittingly convince others of a general dislike and social discontentment, even though it is not their intention. Because of this, ENTps feel a need to receive positive emotions more than any other type, and often use their intuitive logic to concoct clever social schemes to gain required social attention; ENTps crave great emotional attention from others.
> 
> http://www.socioforum.ru/topic11197.html


Couldn't have said it better myself. People sometimes accuse me of being fake because I act so differently depending on what friends I'm with. I never quite knew how to explain it.


----------

